# Manchester UEFA cup final



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Any of you lovelys from Manchester??

DP got tickets for the UEFA final also hotel room and transport all at cost price! He is a very very lucky man.

Just wonderin how manchester feels about the rangers supporters invasion?

Trying to get him to sell his ticket but no no


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi he is a rangers supporter and is heading down on Tuesday for a 2 drinkin sesh.


----------

